# Dynamic tuner allocation, explanation please



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I have received the software update with DTA. I recently noticed that my Premier xl4 only has three tuners available if the mini hasn't gone to screensaver, i.e., was recently being used. When you hit info and scroll down, it says one of the tuners is being used by another TiVo. The tuner apparently WILL become available for a fourth recording, but not for a live tuner on the xl4 if 3 programs are recording. 

Is this correct? Workaround?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Correct.
Workaround: stop watching live-tv on the Mini. Any action that takes you off of live-tv will work - easiest is just to hit the TiVo button and go to TiVo Central.

"Recently used" was just bumped up from 90 minutes to 4 hours (due to loud demand here) so getting in the habit of hitting the TiVo button on the Mini may be worthwhile for some.

The Mini tuner will be released for a 4th recording (as you say), but only after the normal "TiVo wants to change the channel to record ..." pop up appears on the Mini, just in case someone is actually watching live-tv there.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Every EAS Test message will also force a tuner to each Mini, and that LiveTV tuner will stay active on the Mini for 4 hours now.

This behavior really puzzles me, If the Mini is not active why does it need to display the EAS test? The Mini does not have a CableCARD so does the CableLabs spec really apply to the Mini?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

CoxInPHX said:


> Every EAS Test message will also force a tuner to each Mini, and that LiveTV tuner will stay active on the Mini for 4 hours now.
> 
> This behavior really puzzles me, If the Mini is not active why does it need to display the EAS test? The Mini does not have a CableCARD so does the CableLabs spec really apply to the Mini?


I would probably say yes, in a way. It's applying to the host, not the Mini, but any output device on the host has to display the EAS message, and the Mini would be an output device. I'm not saying it should apply to the Mini in a rational world unless the Mini is actually being used, but I suspect there isn't language in the cablecard spec allowing that exception.

What happens if you have 5 Minis on a 4 tuner host, I wonder?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

CrispyCritter said:


> Correct.
> Workaround: stop watching live-tv on the Mini. Any action that takes you off of live-tv will work - easiest is just to hit the TiVo button and go to TiVo Central.
> 
> "Recently used" was just bumped up from 90 minutes to 4 hours (due to loud demand here) so getting in the habit of hitting the TiVo button on the Mini may be worthwhile for some.
> ...


Thanks, Critter. Good workaround, just have to remember to hit Tivo Central now.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

You'd think the things would be smart enough to use one tuner for EAS and distribute it across the network to all the Mini's, but I guess not. Same for two minis watching live TV on one channel, but again they don't do that...


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Is this the way the DTA works on the Roamio boxes as well? Or just for the time being on the Premiere 4 boxes? I was able to verify the "trick" from the top of the thread, but kinda a pain to have to go to the Mini box to switch from Live TV each time.

Also, let's say I have 4 shows that are all scheduled to record at the same time. With the main Premiere 4 box trump the live TV feed on a Mini? Or will the show with the lowest priority not get recorded?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

dmk1974 said:


> Is this the way the DTA works on the Roamio boxes as well? Or just for the time being on the Premiere 4 boxes? I was able to verify the "trick" from the top of the thread, but kinda a pain to have to go to the Mini box to switch from Live TV each time.
> 
> Also, let's say I have 4 shows that are all scheduled to record at the same time. With the main Premiere 4 box trump the live TV feed on a Mini? Or will the show with the lowest priority not get recorded?


Roamio and Premiere should be the same now.

If tuners are needed for upcoming recordings, the TiVo will ask the live-tv viewer if it's OK to change the tuner. My belief is that it asks the live-tv device that has been inactive (no remote button pushes) the longest; it doesn't matter whether it is a Mini or the host. If the live-tv viewer says no (don't change the channel), then the lowest priority recording will not get recorded.


----------



## hershey4 (May 31, 2006)

1. Does this change undo the "reserve 1 tuner for Mini" that I had setup? Are you all talking about the case when no tuner is reserved for mini?

I often watch live-tv by toggling through my 3 Premier tuners. THey are usually set to my 3 favorite channels and I get to start off with my 30 minute live buffer to avoid commercials. Its my version of channel-surfing. With this new dynamic tuner allocation, will my 3 tuners be randomly re-assigned to the mini if needed -- which will break my algorithm of 3 fave channels always ready to fast forward?

2. Absolutely crushed to hear about the mini sleep mode change from 90 minutes to 4 hours. I depended on the 90min auto sleep mode at night. Now I know why I was awaking frequently the last two nights wondering why I heard audio. One person's vanilla is another person's chocolate... (okay, wrong expression, but you get the idea...)


----------

